# Diamond JIg : one of the most versatile jigs



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

I believe diamond jig and bucktail are the most versatile jigs ever invented.
When I came to the US in late 70', the first jigs I touched was diamond jigs to catch bluefish. I don't know how many bluefish I caught with the jigs.
The jigs worked great for striped bass, bottom fish and tuna.

For some reason, hammered diamond jigs worked better than plain chrome diamond jigs. In recent years, I seldom use plain chrome diamond jigs and use hammered diamond jigs.

A few years ago, I happened to use flat hammered diamond jig for seabass and It worked better than normal hammered diamond jig.

Recently, I tested flat hammered diamond jig for other species like grouper, cod and tuna and the jigs were very impressive.

The flat hammered diamond jigs I tested were rear balanced jigs and I plan to test center balanced flat hammered diamond jigs along with rear balanced jigs.

regular hammered diamond jig









flat hammered diamond jig









catches using flat hammered diamond jig


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks for the tip. I think the hammered diamond jig relects the light in all directions and thus attracts the fish quick. It mimics the shiny scales of the bait fish. I will give it a try next time.


----------

